# barrière pour attacher les chevaux



## jprr

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche du mot qui en français désigne "le truc" que l'on voit dans tous les westerns ou dans les clubs hippiques ... un tronc posé sur deux (ou plus) poteaux ..., qui sert à attacher les chevaux et à poser les selles.
Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Est-ce que c'est le même terme que pour les protections collectives du bâtiment ? Une lice ou lisse.


----------



## jprr

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Est-ce que c'est le même terme que pour les protections collectives du bâtiment ? Une *lice* ou *lisse*.



???  Je ne sais pas???
lice = *espace* entouré de palissade (joutes, champs de course, tir à l'arc, athlétisme...), la *palissade* elle même...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Selon le TLFI : _"*B.  −*  Synon. de lisse3 (v. ce mot B).     *1.*  Pièce de bois assemblée horizontalement sur des poteaux, servant de main courante dans un garde-fou ou servant à former une barrière. Les montants de châssis mobiles reçoivent une traverse de 0,10 cm X 0,14 cm, la lice, formant garde fou (Moynet, Machinerie théâtr., 1893, p. 39).

_Et aussi : Lisses_
_


----------



## geostan

Ce n'est pas le joug?


----------



## Punky Zoé

geostan said:


> Ce n'est pas le joug?


Non, le joug est la pièce (en bois) qui unit deux animaux. Là, il s'agit d'un élément de barrière.


----------



## jprr

Punky Zoé said:


> Non, le joug est la pièce (en bois) qui unit deux animaux. Là, il s'agit d'un élément *de barrière*.


Non, pas une barrière. 
Cela ressemble à un poteau télégraphique posé en long et fixé à un mètre/un mètre vingt sur deux poteaux.( TT)
Le seul usage est d'attacher les chevaux, et éventuellement de poser des selles dessus.
Désolé je ne trouve pas de bonne photo (... probablement parce que je ne sais pas comment cela s'appelle justement).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh... c'est ça alors ? (à gauche).
Il faudrait demander à un Américain sur le forum français anglais.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Des photos


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Pierre Simon, alors en français la traduction serait "barre d'attache" ?


----------



## jprr

Punky Zoé said:


> Merci Pierre Simon, alors en français la traduction serait "barre d'attache" ?


Cette fois, je crois que c'est ça.
Merci Punky. Merci Pierre Simon.
Enfin si il y a d'autres appellations plus "sexy" ou en un seul mot je suis toujours preneur.


----------



## Punky Zoé

jprr said:


> Enfin si il y a d'autres appellations plus "sexy" ou en un seul mot je suis toujours preneur.


Oui, c'est un peu décevant, au final , ça manque d'exotisme .


----------



## Corsicum

Punky Zoé said:


> Oui, c'est un peu décevant, au final , ça manque d'exotisme .


Oui, c'est bien vrai, un peu d’exotisme sexy , mais je n’ai hélas connu et monté…que des ânes et des mulets que l’on attachait à des anneaux plantés dans le mur ou une grosse pierre percée d’un trou. 

Dans ce cas, pour les chevaux, c’est bien ce qui a été précisé par *Punky Zoé *une _« barre d’attache _» « _anneau de barre d’attache_ » ..on voit aussi passer des « _poteaux d’attache_ » mais que du plagiat toujours aussi fade ! ..
De mémoire je n’ai jamais vu de barre d’attache sexy pour les ânes ou les mulets ?
 
Au fait, il y a quand même les célèbres barres verticales d’attache du « crazy horse » ?


----------



## Karl Libeknecht

Bonjour à tous,
Il semble que le terme approprié soit "barre d'attache"


----------



## jprr

Bonjour Karl, bienvenue sur le forum.


Karl Libeknecht said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Il semble que le terme approprié soit "barre d'attache"


Oui, maintenant je sais... et ça ne me fait toujours pas rêver.


----------



## Karl Libeknecht

jprr said:


> Bonjour Karl, bienvenue sur le forum.
> 
> Oui, maintenant je sais... et ça ne me fait toujours pas rêver.



C'est sûr alors il faut l'inventer !


----------



## jprr

Karl Libeknecht said:


> C'est sûr alors il faut l'inventer !


Avant d'inventer...
J'aimerais être tout à fait sûr qu'il n'y a rien à *retrouver* : étonnant que le vocabulaire développé pendant des siècles autour du cheval, et si riche par ailleurs, n'ai rien produit de plus original, ne serait-ce que régionalement.
Et sinon il est toujours possible d'emprunter à une autre langue.


----------



## Karl Libeknecht

Étonnant en effet, il faudrait étudier quelques lexiques chevalins
Sans doute que les mongols, les navajos ou les arabes ont leur terme si du moins nous n'en avons pas


----------

